# algae trouble??



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

I am curious if anybody suspects that cyanobacteria (blue-green algae) are making you or your pets/livestock ill. Last I heard there were 12 public lakes in Ohio with posted advisories and my company has seen noticeable increases in private lakes with cyanobacteria. Environmental conditions must be very favorable this year; 2010 the year of the algae bloom.


----------

